# Warehouse photos



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm not sure if this belongs under buildings, or track & roadbed. I used to have a bridge in front of the HVAC unit, but I never was happy with it. A while back, I came up with this scheme to build a warehouse façade around it. Of course, whatever I put here can't be permanent. So the roof will be screen wire, and the building will be hinged where it joins to the house & the section of track will lift straight up for access to the unit. Hopefully this will make a good photo op when I'm done.


----------



## flats (Jun 30, 2008)

Burl, just make sure you give the ac as much breathing room for air 
as possible or you will be burning it up or using a lot of elc. power. 
Great though to hiding the ac though. 

Ken owner of K&K the road to nowhere


----------



## dltrains (Jan 2, 2008)

Great idea for a somewhat unsightly area


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I love the retaining wall.


----------



## Dr G (Jan 16, 2008)

Brul, 

Great idea, what are you building the wharehouse out of? Also I noticed you use quite a bit of lumber for roadbed etc--what kind is it and how is it holding up to the weather? 

Matt


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt: the building is made from 3/8" PVC & styrene. It has some aluminum angle screwed to the back for extra support. I have used PT wood & trex for roadbed in the past, but I favor concrete now (if the application allows).


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Burl Marty's right, the second photo has this sweet looking stepped down retaining wall!!! Looks great. Sean


----------

